
Don't allow popups during page unload - feross
https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5989473649164288
======
feross
One by one, the Chrome engineers continue to chip away at the techniques in
The Annoying Site [https://theannoyingsite.com](https://theannoyingsite.com)
(warning: open in a secondary browser).

Talk video here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFZ-
pwErSl4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFZ-pwErSl4)

Source code here:
[https://theannoyingsite.com/index.js](https://theannoyingsite.com/index.js)

Well done!

~~~
dtx1
the only way i got out was to

> killall firefox

that's pretty impressive

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Hmm, on Firefox mobile I opened in private tab, and then just clicked "close
tab" after it started playing the annoying voice and that stuff.

------
sharken
Some very annoying features there, logging you out of all major websites and
taking over a referrer window.

It seems like a good candidate for the new Windows Sandbox feature in Windows
10 ([https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Kernel-
Intern...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Kernel-
Internals/Windows-Sandbox/ba-p/301849)).

------
Exuma
Isn't this very useful though... like you're about to close a page without
saving changes?

~~~
bseidensticker
I don't think removes the ability to have an unload prompt (navigating away
will not save your changes are you sure?), it just removes the ability for the
page to spam you with a popup in its dying breath.

------
nerdbaggy
Now they will just show the popup when your mouse leaves the page close to the
exit button

~~~
adamscybot
They could realistically prevent calls to open popups in response to a
mouseover event too. It really ought to only be allowed on “affirmative”
interactions like a click. Of course, they can just make the close icon do
something else.

